# 2002 dodge ram fog lights



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a 2002 dodge ram 2500 and i was looking to add fog lights to it since there not on it. I found the plastic piece and the lights to go in the bumper. but is there a factory switch to turn these on some were? or are they wired directly to your head lights?


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

Its a a pull out switch on the headlight switch


----------



## tdock (Feb 9, 2010)

I have a 98 2500, I think the 2500 bodystyle ran from 94-2002, the fog lights have a square 1"x1" button on the dash to the right of the radio.


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

tdock;1209624 said:


> I have a 98 2500, I think the 2500 bodystyle ran from 94-2002, the fog lights have a square 1"x1" button on the dash to the right of the radio.


Yes same body but the dash changed in 98 and its a pull out switch no longer up by the poorly placed cup holders. Cup holders moved to bottom and radio went up and switch went to headlight pull out switch


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Hit up your local Dodge dealer, they have a fog light kit that comes with the switch, lights, wiring and fuses to add on the truck. I paid $160 a few years ago for my 01 and it was a pretty painless install!! 

the fog light switch is part of the headlight switch as stated above all you do is pull out on the "selector" and the fog lights come on. (but you will need the fog light-headlight switch assembly)


----------



## vinnys (Mar 9, 2007)

Got one of those Dodge New Old Stock kits for sale. $175 + the ride. Mopar part # 1-82205656 in org box with instructions. Kit includes 2 bumper inserts, 2 fog lamps with brackets, wire harness,headlight switch, lamp connectors and all hardware. All parts still sealed in the bags, brand new. Bought it a few years ago for my 2000 and never installed it. P/m at [email protected] if you need.


----------



## Mopardude318 (Jan 11, 2017)

Very old thread but Vinny, do you still have those for sale?


----------



## vinnys (Mar 9, 2007)

Yes I do. email me [email protected]


----------



## Mopardude318 (Jan 11, 2017)

Email sent


----------

